# Rope stuck in Bakers Box



## DES (Apr 9, 2006)

Yesterday, Thursday Aug 31, we had a boater go into a sieve on the last part of the second long rapid. After much fussing around, we got the boater and boat out of the sieve, but had to leave about a 10-15 foot section of rope in the rapid. Not that you would ever want to take that line, or that it is possible to boat it, but...its there.
It's in the left of center jumble or rocks with a small log sticking up.


----------

